# Worst Animated Sequel Ever?



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm personally caught between _Tarzan & Jane _or _Ferngully 2_. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Mulan 2


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hunchback of Notre Dame 2


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 19, 2017)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Mulan 2



Mulan 2 was actually pretty good IMO. 

Balto 2 was abysmal. From the story to the animation. Oh my lordy.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hunchback of Notre Dame 2


TBH, That movie is so bad, its good. If you had not had the opportunity to watch that movie with a couple buddies, i implore you to do so. 
But, ya i agree.

Aside from that, _Tarzan & Jane._


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Mulan 2 was actually pretty good IMO.
> 
> Balto 2 was abysmal. From the story to the animation. Oh my lordy.



It isn't the worse movie, but as far as animated sequels, it isn't good.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 19, 2017)

Most of all Disney once


----------



## Seliph (Jun 19, 2017)

Shrek 3 was pretty bad


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jun 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Mulan 2 was actually pretty good IMO.
> 
> Balto 2 was abysmal. From the story to the animation. Oh my lordy.



Yo, if we're talking about Balto sequels, 3 was WAYYYY worse than 2, even if it did have Samwise Gamgee in the voice cast


----------



## linuxares (Jun 19, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Shrek 3 was pretty bad


Pretty bad? It's a disaster. Hell the 4 is bad but not as bad.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 19, 2017)

Punk-Rocking-Nerd said:


> Yo, if we're talking about Balto sequels, 3 was WAYYYY worse than 2, even if it did have Samwise Gamgee in the voice cast


Can't say I cared to see that after 2. Lol


----------



## SG854 (Jun 19, 2017)

In Search of the Titanic (Tentacolino)
Its a sequel to a movie that is a rip off of this movie.


Which is also rip off of the titanic.
Do I win for naming the worst movie or naming the worst series of movies.

Y'all cant beat the rapping dog.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 19, 2017)

SG854 said:


> In Search of the Titanic (Tentacolino)
> Its a sequel to rip off of this movie. Which is also rip off of the titanic.
> Do I win for naming the worst movie.



Oh no.... not this movie...

_"If it wasn't for you, I would have been in someone else's digestion."_


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jun 19, 2017)

SG854 said:


> In Search of the Titanic (Tentacolino)
> Its a sequel to rip off of this movie.
> 
> 
> ...










If you find it incredibly offensive to actual victims of the Titanic (which it is), then yes, a rip-off of a rip-off would definitely be a contender for the worst movie ever, only competing with the other animated Titanic movies. However, Tentacolino is so bizarrely bad that I personally enjoy it in a way... This is quite a dilemma


----------



## SG854 (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Oh no.... not this movie...
> 
> _"If it wasn't for you, I would have been in someone else's digestion."_





Punk-Rocking-Nerd said:


> If you find it incredibly offensive to actual victims of the Titanic (which it is), then yes, a rip-off of a rip-off would definitely be a contender for the worst movie ever, only competing with the other animated Titanic movies. However, Tentacolino is so bizarrely bad that I personally enjoy it in a way... This is quite a dilemma


I can't stop re watching it, its like being addicted to crack. Like watching a Tommy Wisseau movie. 
Its so bad its good. Im trying to study and analyze it frame by frame, trying to figure out how humans produced this.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 19, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I can't stop re watching it, its like being addicted to crack. Like watching a Tommy Wisseau movie.
> Its so bad its good. Im trying to study and analyze it frame by frame, trying to figure out how humans produced this.


This is where Tax payer money should be going. Researching how these things get made.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephano said:


> This is where Tax payer money should be going. Researching how these things get made.


It'll be money well spent. Forget the wall, we need more of these works of art to be produced. 
Tommy Wisseau movies are still talk about even years after released. Thats the Wisseau effect y'all can't match.

Someone should make the worst voice acting in games thread. It'll be a bangin.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 19, 2017)

Cars 2.  I mean I'm not even a fan of the first Cars, but holy shit is Cars 2 just awful.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm gonna go with Atlantis 2: Milo's Return. It exists because Disney was going to make a TV show out of the franchise but the movie did so bad at the box office they stretched the pilot in a direct to DVD mess. However, the entire Direct to DVD era of Disney sequels was pretty bad.


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2017)

As a kid, Balto, All Dogs go to Heaven, and Fox and the Hound were some of my favorite animated movies. Pretty sure they all got sequels, pretty sure they all sucked. I can't be fully sure, though, child me's brain tried desperately to nuke any memory of them.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 19, 2017)

Chary said:


> As a kid, Balto, All Dogs go to Heaven, and Fox and the Hound were some of my favorite animated movies. Pretty sure they all got sequels, pretty sure they all sucked. I can't be fully sure, though, child me's brain tried desperately to nuke any memory of them.


You are not alone. The funny thing is that as a kid, I _liked _these sequels. Then for many years, I never saw them. I then started watching a Disney sequel marathon with @Punk-Rocking-Nerd and realized that these were some of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 19, 2017)

Son of the mask


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Son of the mask


It's awful. Jamie Kennedy is awful.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 19, 2017)

The Lord of the Rings (1978) Animated

I'm fan of the books and movies, but this was rubbish


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Cars 2.  I mean I'm not even a fan of the first Cars, but holy shit is Cars 2 just awful.


Man I must have blocked that out due to how traumatically bad it was. Cars 1 was bad but man, you are right. Cars 2 had NO redeeming qualities.


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Cars 2.  I mean I'm not even a fan of the first Cars, but holy shit is Cars 2 just awful.


For me it had its moments but of wasn't great. Cars 3 was much better. And those two guys from that "car talk" radio show were in it!


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

aladdin 2 D:


----------



## Jax (Aug 14, 2017)

TyBlood13 said:


> I'm gonna go with Atlantis 2: Milo's Return. It exists because Disney was going to make a TV show out of the franchise but the movie did so bad at the box office they stretched the pilot in a direct to DVD mess. However, the entire Direct to DVD era of Disney sequels was pretty bad.


This was the only Disney movie I couldn't finish, it was THAT bad...


----------



## Issac (Aug 14, 2017)

Thought this said Anime sequels. Was going to mention "DCSS Da Capo Second Season". Not that the first season was a masterpiece or anything, but the second one was trash.


----------

